# Storm subcompact with laser



## denverpopo (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey all I need an IWB for storm with lasermax micro attached, need LH holster and ideas?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## turboman (Sep 19, 2011)

I had the same problem. No one made a laser capable holster. Laser companys are bringing out a bunch of new lasers, but no one worries how the owner is going to carry it. Bummer.

Closest you will come is the BLACKHAWK catalog. Their are several small, medium, large laser holsters, so it's not an exact fit. I took off the laser on my sub-compact and went to a red dot holographic type. It fits in my kydex holster. Laser still has the psychologically speaking advantage against potential attackers, and firing from any position, even from the hip firing position. Really fast that way...

There are no "grip" lasers available yet.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

this may work for you...

Concealed IWB Holster size CA-L | Ready Holster


----------

